# Elite sound challenge 1 SC



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Joe Zelano is puttin on his first show of the year and it's gonna be a tripple pointer. 

We have about 6 shows on the books this year, I hope ya'll can come out and join us.

Matt R


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

hey Matt i tried to register on the website but it doesn't work?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

You talking about the show this weekend? You won't need to pre register. 

Thats awesome if your coming man, haven't seen you in a while.

MR


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry my bad , i was talk about the one in august . an thanks it's nice to be back


----------

